
Apple seeking next-gen smaller, cheaper Lidar for self-driving cars – Autoblog - kposehn
https://www.autoblog.com/2019/04/17/apple-smaller-cheaper-lidar-self-driving-cars/
======
the_rosentotter
To paraphrase Steve Jobs, self-driving is a feature, not a product.

I'm pretty sure once LIDARs become cheap commodity hardware then every line
will have self-driving, just like it has happened with every other new thing
in automobiles since forever.

